
Fidex: Filtering Spreadsheet Data using Examples (2016) [pdf] - hecubus
https://www.cs.utexas.edu/~xwang/pubs/oopsla16.pdf
======
hecubus
Via [http://neverworkintheory.org/2016/10/02/filtering-
spreadshee...](http://neverworkintheory.org/2016/10/02/filtering-spreadsheet-
data.html).

